# Chaos problems- desperate help



## 666Snoopy666 (Jun 1, 2008)

So, I've been contemplating a Chaos army for a while now, but I'm dreadfully stuck. I've made several mock ideas for my armies, but I'm rather unsure on them, and the more I think the more I swap ideas.:cray:
The first idea I have for a Chaos army was Undivided Warriors of Chaos. I thought I'd have an undivided champion with no mark, then have a few heroes with marks (So a sorcerer with Mark of Tzeentch, perhaps a champion with the Mark of Slaanesh etc) and have a wide ammount of choices for my special units, with the fluffy idea of having a Champion massing up a huge force from anything he can find in the wastes. The offputting thing about this is by taking no marks I feel like I'm holding the potential of the army back, but I like the fluffy options.
The next is entirely the other end of the spectrum. Chaos daemons lead by Tzeentch, but unfortunately I have no idea which other God Tzeentch is closely allied with (The most I know due to lack of Army books is that Slaanesh and Khorne don't really mix fluff wise). What I don't like about this is that I've got no idea about how Daemons work in Fantasy, but if it's anything like my experiences in 40k it can't be good. 
The final idea is another warriors of chaos army, based on Tzeentch, but I don't have many ideas for fluff nor do I have much confidence in an entirely magical based army.
So my real question is which is better for gameplay and fluff, Warriors or Daemons? And which God would provide even better fluff and gameplay expanding from the army? Help is much needed
Snoops


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

First Comment: Tzeentch doesn't ally with any other god. He will work with any of them on an as needed basis, but all the gods are convinced they're the only ones that are important, and will win their battles at the end. So choose what you like!

As to your WoC idea, try this one. 

Unmarked General - Sorceror of Tzeentch on Disk, Maurader horse - Tzeench Raiding party joined to the army. Exalted of Slaanesh, Chaos Warriors of Slaanesh, a pleasure party that joined the army, Exalted of Khorne, Chosen of Khorne, Berserkers that just WONT LEAVE! Fill the rest of the army with unmarked marauders, Chariots, and Knights. Should fit your fluff of "What my general swept up in the Chaos Lands" army.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Flip side: Tzeentch is willing to ally with any Chaos God simply because it's impossible to know what his true plan is. Technically Nurgle and it's aspect of entropy and decay are anathema to Tzeentch's cosntantly change, but even decay is a form of change, as anything can be part of Tzeentches plotting.

As for a full Tzeentch WoC army; Marked Tzeentch forces get Ward Saves and their casters are pretty impressive. They're not as blood thirsty as the Khorne marked Lords, nor as fast as Slaneeshi warriors, but they're better protected.


----------



## Killer (Apr 7, 2009)

Thats true! Fluff wise you can justify just about anything in your army! But a Tzeenthian themed army will be tough! 6+WS across the board and +1 to all casting rolls!

Nurgle also has great staying power in and out of combat, because of -1 to hit when shooting at them and -1WS to all attackers in combat!

Fluff wise these two can go well toghether with Tzeentch being the Great Schemer and Nurgle believing that eventually everything fits into his scheme!

Khorne is the brute and Slaanesh the Great Temptator and Corruptor... All the Gods work together ultimately, but they will always vie for ultemate power... 

So basically, my advice is to build a solid, competitive list, and then just pull the fluff over it... Like a hand in a glove...


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Start small, build a 500 point army around the forces of Tzzentch, as he seems to be your favourite of the Chaos Gods. If you can play a few games to get the feel of the army, and then carry on from there. Experiment with the forces of the other three gods and see which ones best suit your playing style and the way you handle your army.

Personally I prefer to use forces dedicated to all four gods if possible, but I've always felt that Nurgle seems the best match for Tzzentch.


----------



## Doombull (Mar 31, 2009)

Sometimes armies can be destroyed by fluff and sometimes they can be helped by it, if your more interested in fluff then a full tzeentch army is good, but using other units is a good idea as the marks are better suited for some units and using this to your advantage is key in winning


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

A friend of mine plays a chaos army and loves Tzeentch too. He ended up using the mark of Khorne on all of his warriors then giving MoT to his General. He claims it's because Tzeentch is so powerful that the one general is able to control all those Khorne Warriors. He then adds Nurgle to his Marauder Horsemen and Knights for the survivability. Top all that off with that banner that gives frenzy and you have a great slaughter house unit to break just about anything.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I didn't like the original idea of having an army that was mixed and matched with all the different Marks myself, so I wondered how I could field them, as Pure Undivided wasn't going to cut it.

So instead of going for the god routes, or Creating an 'Archaons Horde' army, where he amasses all those who follow him, you could try and create a new slant on your army.

My idea was one which followed the Storm of Chaos - based around 3 brothers who were intrinsically linked to the Chaos Storms, one is represented by the Rules for Archaon, the other is a Beastmaster, who managed to capture a Dragon, and it was during the storm that he bound it to his soul. He's completely insane, and armed with a Firestorm Blade, riding a Dragon, it's his job to hunt out the big monsters. The Last one is represented by Vilitch, but it was him who was the most sorcerously gifted of the three. As he has to use Lore of Tzeentch, I modified the fluff to be Lightning Based (I did that for all Lores, as Nurgle was too good to pass up; and Slaanesh just felt left out).

Lastly I had used Kholek as one of the centres for the army (2 other Shaggoths joined him and the Dragon as the hard hitting center), while the Knights and mortals were those who followed the Lords, the Marauders those who followed the Avatars of the Storm (the Shaggoths and Kholek), etc. Each unit has different effects - and the Marks represent the effect that the storm has on the unit - e.g. the Less brave units were empowered by the storm, knowing that nothing could stop them with that behind them (Slaanesh), the others had a form of Storm Frenzy (Khorne), the wind which blew up around the units deflected arrows and made enemies stumble in their attacks (Nurgle), to the Lightning creating static which drew away arrows and swords (Tzeentch).

The colour scheme itself is Midnight Blue, Purple and Black, with Light Blue, Bone and White trims.

TLR - no need to stick with the gods and existing written fluff, modifiy it to your hearts content.

Other examples we've come up with include using Lizardmen or Khornate Daemons of Chaos to represent the Spartans in 300, while a few others of us have been creating our own Army Books - squeek and myself have started writing them, so there's no need to just use what's given, although you can do if you wish!


----------



## 666Snoopy666 (Jun 1, 2008)

Well from all this I have gathered a few ideas. One idea that's come to me is a samurai themed army, perhaps an eastern Chaos clan, but I can't really see how my favourite parts of Chaos (Sorcerers, Chosen, Dragon ogres mainly) could fit in with such an idea. Despite this I could think of fitting marks in quite nicely to make a varied army rather than one themed entirely on one God. Egyptians could be another idea too but I haven't really got the time to convert the armies to look remotely like either of those themes. So perhaps I'll just go for a non fluffy army for now and when I have more time freed up then I can go for a big scale Samurai/Egyptian army and for now just build an average Chaos army to get the feel for them  Thanks guys
Snoops


----------

